# Billing patient phone services 99441-99443



## mistylady (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone been billing for patient phone calls codes 99441 - 99443. I realize that Medicare doesn't pay for this. If anyone has been billing have you been receiving payments from the insurance and have you been billing the patient for the balance or if it is not covered?


----------

